# What a cutie!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm always looking at petfinder Maltese and they all touch my heart but some just seem to jump out at me and this little baby leaped off the page! 


http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8654502


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh and this little guy!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8773791

and this girl:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8686322


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, I look at those sites all the time, too, and I want to take them all home. It helps if I remember they ARE in rescue. It also helps if I remember I have 4 dogs at home!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww I hope that Meesha recovers swiftly and completely and goes to her forever home soon.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I'm always looking at petfinder Maltese and they all touch my heart but some just seem to jump out at me and this little baby leaped off the page!
> 
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8654502[/B]


 



Wow I found that rather harsh they stated the owner didn't want her due to liver shunt. Many people give up their dogs due to liver shunt as it can cost up to 5,000.00 for surgery and treatment with no real guarantee they will recover and if they do, that another shunt will not occur. They give them up so they may have a shot at surgery since they cannot afford it. I think it's kind of them. I hope she does well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting those links and reminding us how many wonderful dogs there are looking for forever homes. I wish more people would consider adopting a rescue before buying a puppy. 

I love my rescue babies!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks for posting those links and reminding us how many wonderful dogs there are looking for forever homes. I wish more people would consider adopting a rescue before buying a puppy.
> 
> I love my rescue babies!
> 
> ...


So true, Marj. I always shudder when people talk about breeding *only* because 'there are so few maltese available'. All they have to do is look. I know that if I ever get another Malt, it would be a rescue. I'm trying to talk my good friend into a rescue (she just lost her Toy Poodle 6 weeks ago), but she's not ready yet. I think she was really surprised at how many dogs in need there are.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks for posting those links and reminding us how many wonderful dogs there are looking for forever homes. I wish more people would consider adopting a rescue before buying a puppy.
> 
> I love my rescue babies!
> 
> ...


I love my rescue babies too!!! Aren't they great. Other than purchasing from a reputable breeder, Rescue is the only way to go.

Thanks for posting the link, Terri. There are soooo many in need of a home.


----------

